# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  يا امام عندى ليك شغل يكسب دهب .. هاهاهاهاااااااااى .. شوفوا جنس المحن دى

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الشربكا يحلها
 أحمد دندش
 سادي خدمة للـ(جُلك) دا..!
 أوردت صحيفة الانتباهة الغراء في عددها الصادر امس، وفي زاوية همس وجهر  خبراً غريباً جداً عن قيام أحد الاسر السودانية بالإستعانة بأحد الشباب  ليحل مكان العريس (العجوز)، وذلك بعد ان اصاب ذلك (العجوز) الخجل من الحضور  ومنعه بالتالي من الحضور لمراسم الزواج والجلوس بجانب زوجته الشابة على  الكوشة، والمثير في الامر ان هذه السابقة ليست الاولى على تلك الاسرة-  وفقاً للخبر- فقد استعانت من قبل باحد الشباب ليحل مكان عريس (جُلك) آخر في  وقت سابق- والجلك لغير الناطقين بها تعني العجوز بحسب لغة الراندوق-.
  وحكاية الاستعانة بشباب ليحلوا مكان (جلاكين) في مراسم الزواج ربما هي  جزئية جديدة (نيف)، لم نسمع بها من قبل، ولااظن اننا سنتستغرب بعدها لأي شئ  قد يطرأ على هذا المجتمع الذى يتضج جلياً انه بدأ فعلياً في خلع الثوب  القديم وارتداء آخر (يكشف أكثر مما يستر) وهذه هي المصيبة.
  والخبر اعلاه جعلني أستحضر قصة مضحكة جداً لأحد الاسر السودانية التى رفضت  ان تزوج ابنتها ذات العشرين عاماً لذلك (الجُلك) الذى تعدى السبعين بقليل،  وذلك استناداً على فوارق السن و(الرجولة) كذلك، لكنه كان مصراً بشدة على  إقناع اهلها، فقال لهم بعد ان أسند كرشه الضخم على يديه: (شوفوا  يااخوانا..بتكم دي انا بديها مليار قولة خير)، هنا انبري لهم شقيق العروس  الاصغر وكان مادياً (حبتين) فقال لاهله بصوت عالي: (ياخي ماتدوها  ليها...كبير كبير...نحنا دايرين نسجلوا تحت السن).؟
 وهذه القصة ربما  تعكس جلياً السبب الرئيسي الذى ربما يدفع بأسرة تزويج ابنتها لرجل يفوقها  سناً بكثير، فالضغط الاقتصادي الخانق بالبلاد بات يمثل مؤخراً سبباً وجيهاً  جداً للإستناد عليه واتخاذه مبرراً كافياً للامضاء على اوراق إعتماد مثل  تلك الزيجات.
 من زاوية أخرى لابد من التطرق والأشارة لأوضاع الشباب  انفسهم والتى صارت تمثل عقبة كبيرة امام الكثير منهم لإكمال نصف الدين، فقد  صار معظم الشباب يتجاهلون فكرة الزواج بسبب تلك الظروف، وصار بعضهم يفضل  أن يلعب دور (الكومبارس) في مراسم الزواج تماماَ كما اورد الخبر أعلاه.
 جدعة:
 لن نستغرب غداً إن ظهر مكتب لتشغيل (العزابة) في وظيفة (كومبارس عرسان)،  ولن نرفع حاجبي الدهشة على الاطلاق إن سمعنا أحدهم يقول لصديقه وهو يعدل من  وضع ربطة عنقه: (والله الليلة سادي خدمة لي جلك كدا)..!
 شربكة أخيرة:
 الخوف في التفاصيل اعلاه يكمن في أن يصدق العريس (الكومبارس) الحكاية،  و(يسوق) فيها، ويرفض ان يغادر بعد انتهاء (العرض البايخ) ويطالب بـ(الاوفر  تايم)..!!!
*

----------

